# Started recovering an injured tiny pigeon



## Meneldur (Dec 26, 2018)

Hello!
I found this little guy on the sidewalk in front of my door, certainly fell from its nest (which I could't find).
Started giving his/her daily care. I put a mild heat source and started feeding him/her with the standard mix forums talk about. He's very lively! He opens its beak like a bucket and asks for his meals with an audible beep, haha. We'll see how he fares.


----------



## spritite (Oct 3, 2019)

bro im p sure thats not a pigeon. it looks like a baby robin or some other kind of gaping bird.


----------



## Meneldur (Dec 26, 2018)

spritite said:


> bro im p sure thats not a pigeon.


OMG. There are lots of pigeons and doves in my city. I know almost nothing of birds.


----------



## Meneldur (Dec 26, 2018)

I forgot to mention I live in central Argentina


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Definitely not a pigeon baby. Rather feed him a good quality cat pellets soaked in warm water till soft. Feed regularly, offer him food every half an hour. He will stop gaping when he has had enough, so you can't really overfeed them. Keep him warm, a heatpad covered with a soft blanket will work best. Let us know how he is doing.


----------



## Meneldur (Dec 26, 2018)

It's nearly 3 am here. I woke up and checked on the little guy. He jumped with his beak wide open when I moved my hand over the box so I prepared his syringe of food. I noticed however a dark grey material in his crop, as if food returned there from his stomach. He wasn't so receptive to food as before and I saw that material on his throat as if he was vomiting. So using the syringe very carefully I removed all that material from his throat, leaving it clear and clean. He showed good breathing, so I left him rest for a while until next visit. 
I didn't like that material. It had no foul odor, just as the food but had dark gray color.


----------



## spritite (Oct 3, 2019)

if you can, you should try and get him to a wildlife sanctuary, or possibly a bird shelter as soon as possible as it could be an insectivorous species and have different requirements/feeding needs than youre ready to care for, considering that the species is unknown as of right now (bc pigeons are my area of expertise and nobody else has responded yet)

this is pretty time-sensitivitie, as that baby is visibly pretty fresh out of the egg and chicks that young are really fragile


----------



## Meneldur (Dec 26, 2018)

Sadly I must report the little guy died at 9.30 am local time.
As I mentioned before, he showed strange symptoms regarding his feeding. He was always demanding food but his willing to eat decreased over time. I noticed a clear injury on his left back side, perhaps from the fall he had to the floor. Early in the morning I noticed he had a small dried piece of feces as if it were clogging his "way out", so gently I helped him eject it resulting in a 1cm long line. I also noticed his belly was clearly swollen and taking a dark color, not dark red but more on greener or bluer tones. He finally stopped breathing.
I believe he had important internal injuries from his fall from the trees that disrupted his ability to process food and eject it.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

I'm sorry you lost him, from the photo one can see a lot of bruising.


----------



## Meneldur (Dec 26, 2018)

spritite said:


> if you can, you should try and get him to a wildlife sanctuary, or possibly a bird shelter as soon as possible


My city has more than 1M inhabitants, but almost no one knows about birds, nor veterinarians. Shocking.


----------



## kalel (Oct 14, 2008)

sorry for your loss but they need to be kept really warm at that age preferably an incubator. Its probably why it didnt want to eat.


----------



## Meneldur (Dec 26, 2018)

The first day it was very eager to eat and its willing to do so decreased over time. I started thinking if we were right feeding it with the standard food for baby pigeons since previous posters were right: it apparently was a different type of bird.


----------

